# Solved: What is nwiz.exe/installquiet/nodetect



## Kdro1126

What is "nwiz.exe/installquiet/nodetect"? it seems like it may be a bad thing.


----------



## Old Rich

If you are seeing it in msconfig startup, it is the nVidia control panel


----------



## Kdro1126

Yes that is where I see it, but please simplify your answer to me. I see it in msconfig startup just below a startup item labeled "NvCpl" and it is labeled as "nwiz" with the command as "nwiz.exe/installquiet/nodetect" Is this a normal safe startup item?


----------



## Old Rich

It's normal and safe . . however, I usually disable it just to cut down on the number of processes running at startup


----------



## Kdro1126

OK, I'll disable it. What is it for?


----------



## Old Rich

It's the nVidia control panel that lets you make changes to the display . . useless unless you game a lot and have to change the settings all the time


----------



## Kdro1126

Thank you, I'm done.


----------



## Old Rich

Well done!!!

You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

